# Baron on film!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Neat! I give Baron a 10 on style, 10 on trainability and a 100 on HAPPY!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

My Samson is one of Susan's boys! I saw this video on facebook and just love it! He is a wonderful, wonderful dog! Plus, Susan has obviously put mega effort into training him. I am starting to think that my next dog might be a Baron boy!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, Susan and I are both really pleased with how he is growing up.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You must be very pleased with this litter. Baron looks great!
I'm a little blind obsessed right now, but his blinds look fabulous. What a wonderful boy.


----------



## Tamarackgoldens (Mar 10, 2010)

Very handsome. Love his drive. Good swimmer. If you are his breeder you certainly can be proud and deserve cudos.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Tamarackgoldens said:


> Very handsome. Love his drive. Good swimmer. If you are his breeder you certainly can be proud and deserve cudos.


Thanks, Sue. I am really glad I went to all of the trouble I did to make that breeding happen! He is my MH girl Breeze bred to Mercedes Hitchcock's Trey, who is MH***. It definitely added some of what I wanted to improve on in my girl.


----------

